# White Bass (Tappan Lake)



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

just wondered if the white bass are starting to run at Tappan yet ?? its about time for them to start and i hadnt heard any reports yet !!

Thanks for any info !!!


----------



## Fishin4Busch (Mar 31, 2008)

Not sure about tappan, havent heard anything from there but they're goin nuts at clendening. Caught about 60 at the dam within an hour. Not what I was out for but it's better than catchin nothin


----------



## turko (Apr 20, 2005)

Just want to know if you need a boat to catch the white bass at tappan.I hear it's good fishing by the dam for them...Thanks


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i catch alot of white bass bank fishing off of the dam and any of the rocks along st rt 250 at Tappan !! 

ill have to check out clendening thanks for the tip !!!


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Fished Seneca for Whites tonight and caught a lot after dark off the dam. They are pulling water pretty heavy right now and that has them turned on big time!!! All of them came on 1/16 oz. jig with 3in.pearl white twisters.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

fished Tappan tonight with my dad and bro-in-law ..............we caught 40 white bass in a couple hours !! the average size was about 12 inches but we had several real nice ones 15-16 inches long !! they were hitting on mepps inline spinners at the back of a shallow bay in about 2-3 ft of water !!! all fish were Catch & Release !!! :G :G


----------

